# Seagate oder Western Digital?



## Vaul (16. November 2016)

Hallo,

wenn Ihr die Wahl hättet zwischen zwei identischen grossen Festplatten von den im Thema genannten, welche Marke würdet Ihr nehmen und warum?

Habe seit über zehn Jahren Seagate bin aber Neugierig da WD immer wieder empfohlen wird.

Gruss

Vaul


----------



## Killermarkus81 (16. November 2016)

Ich habe mittlerweile über 10 Western Digital Platten verbaut und noch nie ein Ausfall gehabt (ausschließlich die Red Serie).

Die Statistiken sagen was anderes.

Eine Pauschalisierung ist also totaler Quatsch da es unterschiedliche Serien,Chargen und damit Probleme gibt!

Das ist so wenn man fragen würde: Ich habe immer Asus Mainboards benutzt von Gigabyte,MSI oder Asrock hört man nur gutes (wobei es dabei natürlich größere Unterschiede beim Layout gibt).

Ich kann Western Digital aber nur wärmstens empfehlen!


----------



## wtfNow (16. November 2016)

Western Digital weil ich Seagate für die minderwertigsten halte (keine  eigene Erfahrung!, nur das was ich so von anderen und im Netz  mitbekomme).
Kaufen würde ich von WD aber nur "Gold" oder "Red".
Ansonsten steht Hitachi/HGST bei mir für zuverlässige  Industriequalität.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (16. November 2016)

Dass hängt Stark von der Größe der HDD ab
ab 2TB wird die qualität je hersteller drastisch schlechter sicher geht man mit 1TB HDD
Weil es aber kaum bis keine dauertest zu HDD mehr gibt sollte man auf die Garantie zeit sehen
2TB HD mit 5 Jahre und da wird es teuer.
Sicher wir gesagt sind HDD bei 1TB  diese sind mit noch nie abgeraucht. ich bevorzuge da seagate weil da die alten samsung technik hinter steht und die waren schon immer sehr gut.
Das heißt nicht das WD schlechter sind nur sind mit die öfters kaputtgegangen.ich hatte auch mal defekte seagate. Aber noch nie eine defekte samsung (die gibt es nicht mehr). toschiba sind die schlechtesten


----------



## Killermarkus81 (16. November 2016)

Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Dass hängt Stark von der Größe der HDD ab
> ab 2TB wird die qualität je hersteller drastisch schlechter sicher geht man mit 1TB HDD
> Weil es aber kaum bis keine dauertest zu HDD mehr gibt sollte man auf die Garantie zeit sehen
> 2TB HD mit 5 Jahre und da wird es teuer.
> ...



Ich hatte zwei defekte Samsungs, statistisch sagt das aber wie gesagt überhaupt nichts aus!


----------



## vfxworld (16. November 2016)

Hitachi/HGST


----------



## Vaul (16. November 2016)

Danke für die Antworten...

habe ganz den Verwendungszweck vergessen zu nennen: Datensicherung, Grösse: ab 3 TB aufwärts.

@Prozessorarchitektur

Das mit Seagate kann ich bestätigen, mir ist noch nie eine kaputt gegangen.


----------



## Cross-Flow (17. November 2016)

Seagate oder Seagate nicht - alter Witz aus dem Anfang der 2000er ...

WD verbaue ich seit es damals die WD800JB / WD1600JB gab - waren echt schnelle IDE Platte mit damals wuchtigen 16 MB Chache 

Die WD6400AAKS ( und jede andere dieser Generation ) laufen bei den meisten immer noch unauffällig. Waren damals echt tolle Dinger mit dem 2-Platter Design.

Ansonsten kauf was du willst - von WD


----------



## DaXXes (18. November 2016)

Tendiere auch eher zu WD, da am liebsten die Serie Red oder Purple.
Seagate-Platten sind mir in Notebooks schon häufiger negativ aufgefallen - bei Desktop-PCs hatte ich damit jedoch noch keine Probleme. Allerdings rattert Seagate gerne mal etwas lauter.

Von Toshiba und Hitachi würde ich nur  HDD mit 7200 rpm nehmen, die langsameren sind eher unterdurchschnittlich.


----------



## 16Marco16 (23. November 2016)

Habe 4x Seagate Desktop HDD 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s verbaut und 2x davon seit 3 Jahren und noch nie ein Problem damit gehabt.


----------



## bschicht86 (23. November 2016)

Ich bin vom Firmware-Bug von Seagate gebrantmarkt, zu der Zeit, als die Maxtor gekauft hatten.

Habe dann auf WD geswitcht und bin bisher noch nicht enttäuscht worden (2x 1TB Black, 2x 2TB RE4, 2x WD Raptor, 8x 3TB WD Red)


----------

